# FS 22G long tank and 10G, filters,gravel,include light ((price drop))



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

for sale 22G long tank 36'x12'x12', 
i bought from Canadian Aquatics last week. the reason for sale it is i get a bigger tank for more fish in.

22G long tank $40 with gravel, *including light +$10*
and 10G tank, with 2 filter $20,

price drop to $60 for all of them. also one LED underwater light for free, new. (i bought $30)
or trade for T5 light for 36"

my Fluval u4, which is good condition, just change the media, sale for $30 ( i bought to last year in King Ed, $110) !!!!sold


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Good price on the 22 gallon long with sand. I just set one of Charles & Patrick's 22 gallon longs up today in a classroom. It's a beautiful tank because the length of it gives a lot of swimming room and the tank isn't too deep, which means you can have shrimp or crayfish in there and still see them.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

price down


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

daliy bump


----------



## TangLover (Sep 26, 2011)

how much for the 22 long?


----------



## TangLover (Sep 26, 2011)

after price drop


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I am wondering the same thing...


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

it's a package


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

and $50 for all, first come first get it. no holding!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Is there a glass top with the 22g?


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Is there a glass top with the 22g?


sorry no glass top


----------



## Marazinha76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Is this setup still up for grabs - $50 for all


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

including light too


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

PMed you....


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Daily pumb


----------

